# Morro Bay to Cambria



## clinthia (Apr 9, 2005)

I will be camping with family at Morro Bay in July. Is it possible to ride safely from Morro Bay to Cambria?
Thank you, Clint


----------



## Grampa (Feb 4, 2004)

*Yes*

Just ride up PCH - I do it a couple times a year when I visit there. There's a lot of other nice roads in the area as well. Explore and enjoy!


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

*Try this loop*



clinthia said:


> I will be camping with family at Morro Bay in July. Is it possible to ride safely from Morro Bay to Cambria?
> Thank you, Clint


Up the 1 from Morro Bay to Old Creek Road (I think) then a good climb, cross a highway then downhill on Santa Rosa Creek Road into Cambria. Back on highway 1 with a likely tailwind. Check your map, it's been awhile since I have been up there. I would guess this loop, 45 miles or so.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

*Nice ride*



flattire said:


> Up the 1 from Morro Bay to Old Creek Road (I think) then a good climb, cross a highway then downhill on Santa Rosa Creek Road into Cambria. Back on highway 1 with a likely tailwind. Check your map, it's been awhile since I have been up there. I would guess this loop, 45 miles or so.


I rode Hwy 46 from Paso Robles to Santa Rosa Creek Road this morning. If you're going up 46 from Hwy 1, Old Creek is on the right and Santa Rosa Creek Road is on the left. Santa Rosa Creek Road often appears on lists of the most scenic roads in the country.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

That whole area is prime riding territory. I road the 1 from Morro to San Luis Obispo during some of my riding around there and it was great. The shoulders are very wide and clean. I felt completely at ease.


----------

